# Labs are in...Help!



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thyroglobulin, Qn. 5.9 ng/ml Range:0.5-55.0
Antithroglobulin Ab 25 iu/ml Range: 0-40
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 551 Iu/ml Range: 0-34
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.0 pg/ml Range 2.0-4.4

Was previously diagnosed with Graves Disease via uptake scan, but now my new Endo thinks its Hashimotos. So I really dont know what I have... I was put on 50 mcg Synthroid. Any takers?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

It's possible to have both.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> Thyroglobulin, Qn. 5.9 ng/ml Range:0.5-55.0
> Antithroglobulin Ab 25 iu/ml Range: 0-40
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 551 Iu/ml Range: 0-34
> Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.0 pg/ml Range 2.0-4.4
> ...


The clinical criteria for Graves' is exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. Do you have this stuff?

It is not unusual for Hashi's to evolve into full-blown Graves'. Hashi's patients often present with a hyperthyroid period that is not Graves'. Then as the thyroid continues to be damaged, the patient becomes hypothyroid. This can take years and years of flipping back and forth.

Your Triiodothyroninine is below the mid-range. That would not be hyper but did you not get a TSH at the same time? Sure would like to know what that is.

How long have you been on the Synthroid and how are you responding to that?

Have you ever had this test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You would not necessarily need it now but I just wondered.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes I do have a goiter. Dont have it in front of me but I remember dr saying TSH was 3.4. Don't remember having TSI done. I have been on Synthroid since April 15, 2011. Still feel tired. Only improvement I have seen is my skin looking smoother I know it takes awhile to get in your system but im steadily gaining weight. Any ideas on diets would help. I have cut out anything with soy. Currently eating 900 calories a day. I exercise for 1 1/2 hours everyday. take synthroid first thing in the morning and wait 2 hours before i eat anything. I have gained 15 pds in one month. I am more depressed about my weight gain than anything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Farris1307 said:


> Yes I do have a goiter. Dont have it in front of me but I remember dr saying TSH was 3.4. Don't remember having TSI done. I have been on Synthroid since April 15, 2011. Still feel tired. Only improvement I have seen is my skin looking smoother I know it takes awhile to get in your system but im steadily gaining weight. Any ideas on diets would help. I have cut out anything with soy. Currently eating 900 calories a day. I exercise for 1 1/2 hours everyday. take synthroid first thing in the morning and wait 2 hours before i eat anything. I have gained 15 pds in one month. I am more depressed about my weight gain than anything.


What is your TSH like on your most current lab? That FT3 is below the mid-range of 3.2 as per the range given by your lab. (triiodothyronine)

If I were to go by that alone and one should never do that, I would say you are horribly undermedicated. But to be conclusive, it would be best if you can also furnish TSH and FREE T4 if you had those tests as well.

As per the Graves' Criteria; you have to have at least 3 out of the 4 listed to be considered Graves' and I know you would not want that distinction.

You body is being deprived of calories and hanging on to the fat. Not only that, you muscles will be depleted. No way is 900 calories enough. This is very counter productive.

If you are exercising, it would be best to go for 1500 to 1800 calroies per day of very carefully selected foods such as lots of veggies and strict portion control.

It may be a good idea to sit down w/ a nutritionist. But, I do agree............we have to find out where all your numbers are. You cannot lose weight if you are not euthyroid which means at the right place for you.


----------

